# Kinderbike-Trauma



## docade (6. November 2013)

für den, den es interessiert, als Warnung und vielleicht hat ja auch noch ein Jurist oder jemand ähnlich Informierter einen Tip!

Vielleicht haben einige von euch meine damalige Suche nach einem 14" Kidsbike, die mich letztlich zu dem Woom 2 geführt hat ja mitverfolgt. 
Seinerzeit war die Situation ja die, dass Isla nicht nach D liefert, Woom ausverkauft war, usw.
Ich war dann in einem fred darauf gestoßen, dass Woom anfang des Jahres eine Anzahl von Bikes für Opel-Austria produziert hat. Identisch, nur schwarz/weiß, was ich für meinen Jungen sogar passender fand, nur eben mit Opel-brandings (kann man ja entfernen). nach einigem Googlen und telefonieren, auch mit Marcus von Woom, hab ich dann noch ein 14" bei einem Händler in St.Pölten gefunden. Ein paar mails mit dem Geschäftsführer hin und her und man war sich über den Preis einig. Dieser sollte auch als Angebot des Händlers den Transport beinhalten, um den er sich sowohl organisatorisch als eben auch finanziell kümmern/übernehmen wollte (liegt schriftlich in mails vor).
Sofortige Vorabüberweisung und ich war schon echt heiß auf das Gefährt und die großen Augen meines Kleinen...
Leider hat's dann zeitlich vor dem Urlaub nicht mehr geklappt. Während des Urlaubs kam das Paket dann aber doch und glücklicherweise (im Nachhinein aber leider!) hat mein Vater bei uns das Haus und die Katze gesittet und konnte das Paket entgegennehmen. Er wusste aber natürlich nicht was da drin sein sollte und hat den Empfang quittiert.
Wir aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ich hebe das Paket das erste mal an; niemals sind das 12 KG wie draußen drauf geschrieben. Sogleich geöffnet: nichts als Polsterungspapier und 1 Lage Knackfolie darin!!!
Paket war aber tatsächlich aber unauffällig verschlossen.
Am Folgetag gleich telefoniert/gemailt, und man wollte auch klären was da los sei.
Viel hin und her, ich hab noch Fotos geschickt, ob es sich überhaupt um den losgeschickten Karton handelt usw...
Letztlich gibt man sich seitens des Verkäufers damit zufrieden, dass man ja ein positives Lieferung- und Übergabeprotokoll der beauftragten Spedition vorweisen kann! Ich solle doch dann selbst weiteres mit den 3 ausführenden Speditionen klären!
Das hab ich nun entgegen meiner Überzeugung, dass das meine Aufgabe ist, auch in die Wege geleitet, aber es zeichnet sich ab, dass ich da natürlich auch nur positive Weitergabeprotokolle erhalte und am ende genau so schlau bin wie am Anfang.

Ich bin sicher nicht der, der blauäugig jemand bei ebay Vorkasse durch die halbe Republik überweist, aber bei einem Opel-Vertragshändler hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen gemacht und  ein Versand aus einem Nachbarland innerhalb Westeuropas sollte doch in den heutigen Zeiten eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellen..., oder?

ich tue mich noch etwas schwer den Verlust von knapp 250 als "Erfahrung" abzutun!


----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

Beileid. Solcherart Probleme kommen leider vor. Selbst wenn der Händler einen Zeugen hätte, der gesehen hat, dass das Rad drin war, kann es immer noch unterwegs "verschwunden" sein. Und Du weißt nicht wo. Es sei denn, zwischendurch würde gewogen. Glaub ich aber nicht.

Hab mal einen teuren De Rosa Rennradrahmen aus Italien "importiert". Eigentlich wollten wir ihn direkt auf einer Alpentour abholen, klappte aber zeitlich nicht. Also per Paketdienst. Risiko (gerade in Italien) war mir bewusst, es gab bereits mehrfach Probleme, was mir der Händler auch vorab mitteilte. Bis das Paket bei mir war und der Inhalt inspiziert, hatte ich etwas unruhige Nächte...

Würde es nicht auf sich beruhen lassen und eigentlich sollte der Händler dafür geradestehen. Ob er das wirklich muss, da sollte mal ein Jurist was zu sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (6. November 2013)

Wirklich ******* gelaufen, aber Woom kann ja echt nichts dafür, weshalb ich den Titel etwas unfair finde.


----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Vielleicht kannst Du (oder ein Mod) das mal ändern.


----------



## docade (6. November 2013)

@ fazanatas: da hast du recht! und am allerliebsten wäre mir weiterhin das Rad zu bekommen, das könnt ihr mir galuben! Aber mir fiel kein anderer pregnanter Titel ein, der auch zum lesen anregt... 

Aber sorry Woom, mit euch hat das mal gar nix zu tun, im gegenteil, der bei euch bestellte namensaufkleber war am nächsten tag per post da und leigt hier nun leider einsam rum...

@ trifi70: gewogen wird unterwegs laut aufnehmender Spredition nicht und üblicherweise auch ab einer gewissen Größe von Paket passend zum angegeben Gewicht auch nicht zwangsläufig bei Aufnahme.

Verkäufer hat unversicherten Versand gewählt, daher offensichtlich kein Interesse an "Entgegenkommen"...

es spricht sogar einiges dafür, dass das rad unterwegs entwendet wurde, da der Karton innen tatsächlich Druckspuren des Lenkers oder der Achse aufweist (muss zumindest dringestanden haben). 
Ich sehe aber zumindest den Verkäufer insofern in der Verantwortung, als dass er großzügig den transport übernommen hat. Bei Internetgeschäften liegt die Verantwortung des Transports in der Regel wohl beim Käufer, da dieser den meist bezahlt. Die Sachlage ist in diesem fall aber anders, da der Verkäufer den transport eben bereitwillig und aus freien Stücken übernommen hat!
Daher erwarte ich zumindest dass er sich um weitere Aufklärung kümemrt und das jetzt nicht meine Aufgabe ist, da ich w.o. da wohl auch wenig zu erwarten habe. In seinem falle als Auftraggeber, der seinem Kunden gegenüber nun schlecht da steht, wären die Speditionen vielleicht bereitwilliger zur Klärung...


----------



## Deleted234438 (6. November 2013)

Thema schließen und im Opelforum ein neues eröffnen.


----------



## docade (6. November 2013)

kann ich das selbst im Nachhinein noch machen? wenn ja wie?


----------



## BOOZE (6. November 2013)

docade schrieb:


> Verkäufer hat unversicherten Versand gewählt, daher offensichtlich kein Interesse an "Entgegenkommen"...
> 
> es spricht sogar einiges dafür, dass das rad unterwegs entwendet wurde, da der Karton innen tatsächlich Druckspuren des Lenkers oder der Achse aufweist (muss zumindest dringestanden haben).
> 
> ...



So ganz helle scheinst ja nicht zu sein. 

Der Verkäufer wollte dir was gutes tun und hat den Versand übernommen!
Der Verkäufer wäre höchstens in Schwulitäten gekommen ,wenn das komplette Packet verschwunden wäre, mehr nicht.

Da das Rad ja scheinbar drin war, hat der Verkäufer seine Schuldigkeit getan.

Nur du, oder dein Vater, oder wer auch immer, hätte vor Augen des Transporteurs den Inhalt auf seine Richtigkeit und auf Schäden überprüfen müssen.
Was ja nicht passierte! 
Von dieser Seite seid ihr euren Verpflichtungen nicht nachgegangen, jetzt einige Zeit später Trouble und Regress Ansprüche stellen ist wohl mehr als 
Wer sagt eigentlich das das Rad nicht da drin war und ihr wollt was mauscheln?
Merkst was?
Unsere Rechtsabteilung würde sich jetzt ein Ablachen, klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas hart, ist leider aber so.
Im Grunde kann jetzt keiner was dafür, am allerwenigstem der Verkäufer.
Wenn du jetzt etwas auf die Tränendrüse drückst und dich nicht auf diesen hier bereits zur Feder gebrachten "Ansprüchen" stellst, könnten die Chancen gut stehen, das du von irgendeiner Seite, egal ob jetzt vom Opel Mann oder direkt von Woom ein neues Rad bekommst, wenn du die Sachlage so schilderst.


----------



## docade (6. November 2013)

da du ja offensichtlich was vom fach verstehst wäre ein wenig konstruktivere Kritik zumindest für meine Situation sinnvoller!

1. ist mir durchaus bewußt, dass es eine Freundlichkeit des Verkäufers war den Versand finanziell und organisatorsich zu übernehmen! steht übrigens auch weiter oben!
dennoch ist es leider so, dass er damit auch die transportverantwortung trägt, sagen mir jedenfalls einige Juristen. 
Die gehen sogar z.T. soweit, dass der Verkäufer der Lieferung der vorabbezahlten Ware nicht nachgekommen ist. Punkt. 
Müsste ich Anzeigen und Klagen. Macht das Sinn über die Distanz einen rechtsstreit zu führen?! wohl eher nicht.

2. mir ist auch klar, dass es bei Nichtannahme des Pakets das Problem nicht gegeben hätte. kann ich aber aus oben genannten gründen nichts dafür. Im Übrigen was wäre wenns mein nachbar gemacht hätte?
Außerdem, öffnest du alle deine Pakete vor dem Zusteller und prüfst diese zunächst auff vollständigen Inhalt?
Falls ja, Respekt!

3. den Schden habe ich nicht einige Zeit später sondern sofort gemeldet und dass ich bisher keinen Anwalt eigeschaltet habe sondern eher Wege versucht habe wie dIe Vermittlung über Opel-Austria und zuvor zahlreiche Mails und die Bereitstellung von Fotos sowie iegene Anstregungen mit den Speditionen, bestätigt dir vielleicht, dass es mir das Liebste wäre das ganze freundlich aus der Welt zu schaffen.

4. ich behaupte auch nicht dass der verkäufer was für den Verlust des rades kann. ich aber genauso wenig. Wenn ich als beweis eine eidesstattliche Erklärung oder sowas abgeben kann mach ich das sofort. Vielleicht kann mir dahin gehend ja einer einen Tip geben. Mir ist durchaus bewußt, wie es für den verkäufer aussehen muss...! Aber ich kann das Gegenteil genauso schlecht beweisen wie er dass er das Paket losgeschickt hat. Beleibt also mein Pech, dass ich Vorkasse geleistet hab und das wars?

Was würdest du denn tun?


----------



## docade (6. November 2013)

das mit freundlicher Anfrage im Sinne deiner "auf die Tränendrüse drücken" ist übrigens in mehreren freundllich bittenden mails erfolgt. Das war auch mein erster weg.


----------



## BOOZE (6. November 2013)

docade schrieb:


> das mit freundlicher Anfrage im Sinne deiner "auf die Tränendrüse drücken" ist übrigens in mehreren freundllich bittenden mails erfolgt. Das war auch mein erster weg.



In dem Fall, keine Mails sondern anrufen und es Persönlich schildern was los ist.
Das hilft ungemein, den Gegenüber teilhaben lassen und ihn um Hilfe usw. fragen.
Was kann ich jetzt tun usw.
Das wird nur auf eine Art Kulanz hinauslaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

Das Transportrisiko liegt üblicherweise bei gewerblichen Verkäufern beim Verkäufer. Beim Privatkauf über ebay, Börse oder Kleinanzeigen ist es nicht notwendigerweise so. Jedoch muss im Problemfall normal immer der Versender beim Spediteur reklamieren.

Also Ablauf: Du nimmst das Paket an, es gibt ein Problem, Du meldest das dem Verkäufer, der kümmert sich um die Geltendmachung Deiner/seiner Ansprüche beim Spediteur.

Ein seriöser Laden erstattet umgehend Dir das Geld bzw. sendet die Ware ein zweites Mal los. Selbst schon so erlebt.

Wenn jetzt der gewerbliche Verkäufer unversicherten Versand wählt, muss er sich nach meinem Verständnis vorab bei Dir erkundigen, ob das in Ordnung ist. Er kann nicht einfach das Transportrisiko auf Dich abwälzen. In diesem Fall ganz offensichtlich aus Kostengründen, im internationalen Versand gibt es ordentliche Preissprünge bei Größe, Gewicht und Versicherungssumme.

Handelt es sich um den Originalkarton? Was steht drauf? Ist erkennbar, was drin sein sollte?

Eine anwaltliche Erstberatung kostet ein paar Euro bzw. nahezu nichts, falls Du jemanden kennst. Das Problem ist schnell beschrieben. Ob sich die Sache für Anwalt bzw. Dich lohnt bei dem geringen Streitwert, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## docade (6. November 2013)

@ Booze: auch telefonisch mehrfach (hat auch schon Kosten verursacht) freundlich Kontakt gehabt. Geschäftsführer von Anfang an persönlich. ende vom Lied aber dennoch, dass er seine Plicht erfüllt sieht!?
 @trifi70: hab in eine Anwaltsfamilie eingeheiratet, das wäre also nicht das Problem, aber die Sinnhaftigkeit, gar nicht mal in Anbetracht des Streitwerts sondern viel mehr des Aufwands und der zu erwartenden Dauer schon...

so wie du das schilderst sehe ich das sonst auch bzw. waren auch das auch meine Vorstellungen der Sachlage.


----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

So meinte ich es: für die 250? Eur lohnen sich Aufwand und Nerven kaum. Hart, aber nicht zu ändern. Um solch Risiken auszuschließen, müsste man alles lokal kaufen. Cash gegen Ware. Heutzutage kaum noch machbar, wenn man nicht nur 08/15 Ware kaufen will.


----------



## BOOZE (6. November 2013)

Mit Anwalt drohen hilft meistens nichts, da schalten die meisten auf Stur und lassen es darauf ankommen.
Wie kann er dir überhaupt so ein grosses Packet unversichert verschicken, ich dachte das geht nur mit Päckchen?
Habe ich es richtig verstanden, er hat es dir aus Ö nach DE geschickt, oder wie war das?


----------



## BOOZE (6. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> So meinte ich es: für die 250? Eur lohnen sich Aufwand und Nerven kaum. Hart, aber nicht zu ändern. Um solch Risiken auszuschließen, müsste man alles lokal kaufen. Cash gegen Ware. Heutzutage kaum noch machbar, wenn man nicht nur 08/15 Ware kaufen will.



Nein, Inhalt und Zustand kontrollieren, bevor man sein Autogramm leichtfertig abgibt.
Wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist, wird es vom Fahrer vermerkt und geht zurück, fertig.
Hat man sein Wilhelm Otto aber geleistet, ist es schwer bis unmöglich dagegen anzugehen.
Viele Speditionen vermerken die Ware mit Hinweisschildern, das die Ware umgehend zu kontrollieren ist, sonst gibt es nichts mehr.
Ist mir leider selber auch schon passiert.
Beschädigte Ware für etliche tausend Euros.


----------



## Ann (6. November 2013)

normalerweise trägt ein gewerblicher händler immer das transportrisiko, egal ob versichert oder nicht, so zumin. bei uns in DE und das ist im BGB geregelt. welches versandunternehmen war es denn? letzte woche kam gerade so ein ähnlicher fall im TV, wenn du dem transportunternehmer nicht genehmigt hast, daß das paket auch dein vater annehmen kann, dann hast du eigentlich sehr gute karten, denn dir wurde nichts zugestellt. wie kann man so ein paket eigentlich unversichert losschicken  bei dem wert ja schon gleich gar nicht, das sollte ein händler auch wissen! wobei bei einer spedition doch immer die ware versichert ist - ich blick das gerade nicht.... der normale weg wäre, der händler meldet den schaden bei dem transporteur, der verlangt von dir eine eidesstattliche versicherung, daß der karton leer war und die versicherung vom spediteur übernimmt den schaden. 

du hast einen anwalt in der familie, der sich damit auskennt? na dann schalte den ein, der soll ein griffiges einschreiben verfassen, wenn nichts mehr geht. falls doch kein anwalt da ist, aus welchem bundesland kommst du? wenn es das "richtige" ist, kann ich dir http://www.online-schlichter.de/her...sportal-fuer-elektronischen-geschaeftsverkehr empfehlen, schnell, sehr kompetent und fair und für dich kostenlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Nein, Inhalt und Zustand kontrollieren, bevor man sein Autogramm leichtfertig abgibt.


Geht halt schlecht, wenn der Nachbar es annimmt. Grad dann, wenn tagsüber der Spediteur kommt, ist man ja meist nicht zu Hause...


----------



## Bener (6. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Geht halt schlecht, wenn der Nachbar es annimmt. Grad dann, wenn tagsüber der Spediteur kommt, ist man ja meist nicht zu Hause...



Wenn das zu erwarten ist: Auf Arbeit liefern lassen! Und der Dame/dem Herrn am Empfang sagen, er solle Dich sofort holen lassen!

Bener


----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2013)

Ginge bei mir zumindest bei dieser Größe sehr schlecht.


----------



## Ann (6. November 2013)

normalerweise darf ein paket gar nicht beim nachbarn abgegeben werden, wenn du es nicht genehmigt hast.... klar wird es gemacht, aber wenn das paket weg kommt, hat das transportunternehmen ein problem.
recht interessante sachen sind auch hier nachzulesen: http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/20...m-nachbarn-abgegeben-werden-und-verschwinden/


----------



## docade (7. November 2013)

@trifi70: ginge bei mir auch schlecht, arbeite die meiste Zeit im OP und dahin kann der Zusteller das Paket ja schlecht bringen! Und v.a. ich es noch viel schlechter in seinem Beisein öffnen: )

Paket ist aus St.Pölten/ Österreich nach Bremen.

 @BOOZE & Ann: wie ja auch von Booze geschrieben wird der Weg über den Anwalt die Fronten ja eher verhärten, deshalb wollte ich diesen Weg so lange es geht aufschieben. Ich denke halt immer noch dass der Betrag doch nicht sooooo hoch ist, dass entweder der Verkäufer oder das Transportunternehmen dafür einsteht. 
Genau wie Ann das schildert, hab ich das eben auch gesehen. Der Verkäufer soll für den Schaden auch nicht einstehen, aber das Transortunternehmen muss doch irgendwie versichert sein gegen solche Fälle.

Heißt übrigens Rail Cargo und die 2 Mitarbeiter waren auch echt freundlich und hilfsbereit. Werden mir in den nächsten Tagen auch den dezidierten Transportablauf zur Verfügung stellen. Aber da ja nicht weiter gewogen wurde bringt's mir wohl auch wenig...!?


----------



## trolliver (7. November 2013)

Die Möglichkeit einer Ersatzzustellung regelt jedes Zustellunternehmen auch in seinen AGB. Ob das bei der Spedition zutrifft, müßte dort nachgesehen werden. Da allerdings das Rad offenbar unversichert versandt wurde, glaube ich ohnehin nicht, daß das Speditionsunternehmen sich da in Haftung nehmen läßt. Ich wußte auch nicht, daß man Gegenstände von der Größe mit dem Gewicht unversichert verschicken kann. Das werde ich mir merken, um darauf hinzuweisen, daß ich das auf keinen Fall will!

OT: St. Pölten... ich kenne nur die St. Pöltener Hütte auf fast 2.500m in den hohen Tauern. 2006 im August bei Schneefall in der Dunkelheit erreicht... 

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

Unversichert bei der Größe/Gewicht geht IMHO nur international. Innerhalb D seh ich keinen Spediteur, der sowas anböte.

Sehe immer noch das Autohaus in der Pflicht und sie sollten die Summe auf Kulanz ersetzen resp. ein neues Rad schicken. Ohne anwaltliche Drohung. Als Geschäftsleute. Aus Anstand. Und weil es für ein AH Peanuts sind...


----------



## docade (7. November 2013)

Danke! 
Jetzt fühle ich mich zumindest in meiner Sicht der Dinge bestätigt. Auch wenn mir das vielleicht nichts bringt.


----------



## BOOZE (7. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sehe immer noch das Autohaus in der Pflicht und sie sollten die Summe auf Kulanz ersetzen resp. ein neues Rad schicken. Ohne anwaltliche Drohung. Als Geschäftsleute. Aus Anstand. Und weil es für ein AH Peanuts sind...



Sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> So ganz helle scheinst ja nicht zu sein.



Stil hast Du ja nicht gerade. Du kannst von Glück reden, dass Dir so etwas nie passieren würde. Ich habe auch schon mal ein Paket für meine Freundin entgegengenommen ohne reinzuschauen. Einerseits ist man manchmal selbst in Eile und es geht den anderen ja auch nichts an. Es wird dem Verkäufer ja auch nicht Boshaftigkeit unterstellt. docade wüde sich lediglich freuen, wenn auch der Verkäufer das ein oder andere in die Wege leiten würde. Manchmal hilft es einem auch einfach weiter, wenn andere einem helfen, auch wenn man nicht an das gewünschte Ziel kommt. Ich denke, sowas ist Dir nicht bewusst.

Deinen Ausdruck würde ich somit eher auf Dich beziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (7. November 2013)

Du hast nicht alles gelesen, wie man so liest.
Bei ihm ist eine Situation aufgetreten, für die erstmal keiner irgendwelche Schuld trifft.
Manchmal sind meine Worte etwas hart, aber ich denke ich rede hier hoffentlich mit Erwachsenen Leuten, die das auch verstehen was gemint ist. 

Wer dafür haftbar gemacht werden kann, ist die Transport Firma und da würde ich auch den Knebel ansetzen!
Zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige wegen Diebstahl machen und genau da würde ich auch den Anwalt ansetzen.

Der Verkäufer hat erstmal alles richtig gemacht, er hat die bezahlte Ware eingepackt und versendet.


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. November 2013)

Dennoch ist der Spruch "So ganz helle scheinst ja nicht zu sein." nicht gerade angebracht.  Da ich denke, dass wir hier wahrscheinlich (nicht hoffentlich) mit Erwachsenen Leuten reden oder schreiben, ist mit solchen Sprüchen eigentlich nicht zu rechnen.

Und ich habe alles gelesen, Du solltest also vorsichtiger mit Deinen Vermutungen sein. Du solltest alledings auch mal alles lesen. Vor allem Deine eigenen Beiträge, dann wird Dir auffallen, dass ich gar nicht so unrecht habe. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich erst später alle Beiträge gelesen habe, die allerdings kaum einen Unterschied machten, ausser, dass es Dir wohl in ähnlicher Weise auch schon passiert ist, was mir natürlich unheimlich leid tut.

Ich wollte auch in keinster Weise sagen (und das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben), dass Du unrecht hast. Ich finde nur Deinen Umgangston mehr als unpassend.

PS: "Unsere Rechtsabteilung würde sich jetzt ein Ablachen, klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas hart, ist leider aber so." Du arbeitest anscheinen in einem sehr sympathischen Unternehmen. Passt zu Dir.


----------



## trifi70 (7. November 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hat erstmal alles richtig gemacht, er hat die bezahlte Ware eingepackt und versendet.


Finde ich relativ. Er hat unversichert versandt. Er muss den "Knebel ansetzen" beim Transportunternehmen, weil er dieses beauftragt hat.


----------



## Ann (7. November 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Finde ich relativ. Er hat unversichert versandt. Er muss den "Knebel ansetzen" beim Transportunternehmen, weil er dieses beauftragt hat.



das sehe ich ganz genauso. er hat den auftrag gegeben, also muß er sich drum kümmern, wo die ware ist, egal ob versichert oder unversichert! als geschäftsmann "habs übergeben und nach mir die sintlfut!" geht ja wohl gar nicht!


----------



## Y_G (8. November 2013)

Die Frage ist aber auch ob versicherter oder unversicherter Versand abgemacht war. Ich jedenfalls frage bei allem was ich so verschicke wie es der Käufer denn verschickt haben will. Ich lasse mir eigentlich alles versichert schicken. BTW das Paket vor der Annahme öffnen geht gar nicht, wenn schon dann annehmen und den Zusteller fragen ob er kurz wartet und dann evtl. als Zeuge zur Verfügung steht. only my2cents


----------



## docade (8. November 2013)

Dazu wurde ich gar nicht gefragt.
Entsprechend der Meinung vieler hier, bin ich aber ohnehin davon ausgegangen, dass ein Paket dieser Größe und diesen Wertes "irgendwie" versichert ist. 
Lässt sich hinterher natürlich leicht sagen, aber wenn ich gefragt worden wäre hätte ich mich schon für eine Versicherung entschieden und zwar mehr aus dem Grund, dass das Paket tatsächlich unterwegs abhanden kommt und da ich ja eh einen mM nach guten Preis verhandeln konnte.


----------



## Ann (8. November 2013)

ihr müßt auch bedenken, daß beim kauf in DE händler - privat IMMER der händler haftet, egal ob versichert oder unversichert. beim kauf zwischen privat - privat und händler - händler schaut es dann wieder anders aus. daher wäre mir persönlich auch nie in den sinn gekommen, einen händler zu fragen, ob versichert oder nicht....


----------



## docade (11. November 2013)

könnte mir bitte doch noch mal jemand hier sagen wie man den Titel ändert, hab das ja schon angefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen?!
ich kann nur den ersten textblock ändern, nicht aber den Titel!

Falls das ein Moderator tun muss, bitte ich dringlich darum!!!

ich wollte den Hersteller in keinster Weise diffamieren und möchte dies hiermit auch noch einmal audrücklich betonen. Wie schon erwähnt bin ich weiterhin begeistert von deren Produkten, ist ja auch klar, denn mein Problem hat mit denen ja auch nix, REIN GAR NICHTS zu tun!!!!!!


----------



## trolliver (11. November 2013)

Schreib doch einen der Mods direkt an; ich denke, das hat am ehesten Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (11. November 2013)

... bereits geschehen!

Ich hoffe ich bekomme da jetzt Antwort! 
Oder bitte einfach ganz neutral ändern!

Kann nur noch mal betonen wie super sich die Jungs von Woom selbst bei der Sache verhalten!
Möchte Genaueres erst Posten, wenn ich das ok von denen hab um nicht noch mal für Ärger zu sorgen!


----------



## docade (11. November 2013)

... ah, Themenname wurde geändert!

wer immer das war..., vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2013)

Hi.

Wollte gerade den Threadnamen ändern, aber da war jemand schneller!


VG
Marco


----------

